# Cheaterville is gone. For now.



## Doorman (Mar 4, 2015)

If you try to access, you're redirected to Bullyville, and a long explanation.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm glad it's gone. I'm not agaist the idea of exposing cheaters but what those guys at Cheaterville were doing was a form of extorting money. They should be prosecuted for doing it.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Dont quite see the point of that. In the end, it is just going to lower their traffic IMO. I mean, I get the idea, but I think it is not going to work they way they want it to.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

adriana said:


> I'm glad it's gone. I'm not agaist the idea of exposing cheaters but what those guys at Cheaterville were doing was a form of extorting money. They should be prosecuted for doing it.


I'm not glad it's gone at all.....next best thing to scarlet letters.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I read that thing on the front page. It looks like these guys were purposefully posting BS on lots of people. It must have hit a tipping point, where they (CV) realized they couldn't deny knowledge that false things were on their site, and they took it down, for fear of lawsuits.


----------

